# Lake Erie Walleye Trail (LEWT)



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

Lake Erie Walleye Trail single event entries are available now. Up to this point we have only taken those signing up for all 4. The 1st tourney is only a month away at Lakevue Marina!

Everything you need to know is here: http://westernbasinsportfishingassociation.com/tournaments_lewt.html

Please read the rules and other information. There are a few changes from last year.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Marc, I cannot wait. Should be a fun year and am excited for the april 2 date, could be a real chance of it being a jigging bite for once.

Scott


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Marc,

I'll probably enter an event or 2 with my son. What is the sign-up deadline before each event? Thanks.

Tim


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

Tim,

You can sign up by PayPal until Weds at 8PM the week before the tourney. We don't want any checks after 7 days prior to the tourney.

After that there is a $50 late entry penalty. We will take entries until the fields are full or until tourney start time. 

We have 7 teams as of now so you should have plenty of time.


----------



## Burky (Apr 18, 2004)

ezmarc,
We are planning on fishing the april 2 tourny. We'll get our stuff sent in very shortly. Thanks


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

It'll be nice to see you again! 

The fish are biting between the blows. If our timing is right it could be awesome and a heavy metal winner!


----------

